# Council Tool Co axes



## mad murdock (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone have any first hand observations on Council Tools Dayton pattern axes? I have a Michigan pattern double bit, (unknown mfg,) and a couple Dayton pattern singles, one I found on the tree farm, cleaned up re-hung and it is a nice axe, I think around 3 1/2 lbs. I have a collins boys axe with the 2 1/4 lb head and a 18" handle, and one Hudson Bay pattern single bit I got new several years back as a "trappers" axe. I really like splitting wood with an axe vs a maul(though I have several of both). I am thinking of a 5 or 6 lb council tools single bit, as they make one that heavy in the Dayton pattern. I am thinking it all be a real fine splitting axe. I have used fiskars both the x25 and d27. The 25 was more to my liking. I guess I am just a bit old skool, as I like wood handles on my tools vs "unbreakable" man made materials. Thanks for reading my ramblings.


----------



## justtools (Feb 10, 2014)

I Like your question about axes. I have a friend that sells granfors bruks axes. And they are expensive. I have been looking at the council axes as well as the husqvarna Axes. Any input from those that use these axes would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 16, 2014)

I like council.I have a double bit I bought a few years ago.only one I liked better was my 46 sager.someone stole it though.


----------



## colson04 (Feb 19, 2014)

I just got a Council Tools hookaroon and Jersey pattern axe. I haven't been able to use either one yet, been out of town for work since I got them. Here's a couple pics:


----------



## demc570 (Feb 19, 2014)

dont know about the others,biti love my husky 6.6 maul,enough that i like to have another.....$80 tho


----------



## colson04 (Apr 2, 2014)

Finally used the Council Tools Axe for the first time on Sunday. I used it to drive felling wedges and lop off small branches while bucking. The 36" handle seemed a little long to maneuver through the brush with. We need to make room for a new center pivot so we are clear cutting about 4 acres. That leaves a ton of brush to wade your way through and around and it seemed like the long handle kept getting caught on stuff. The axe did perform very well for driving plastic wedges and lopping off branches up to 3" quickly and easily. It didn't come nearly as sharp as I was expecting, but it got the job done on it's maiden voyage. I'll touch it up later with a hone to put a finished edge on it, although I don't think it has to be much sharper for general axe duties. I did split a couple rounds of oak with it, and while it got the job done, the X27 is much, much better and faster at splitting than the axe is.

All in all, I liked it, it got the job done, and for the average firewood gathering I do, this axe will work great.


----------

